# Origin



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies

For all you lovely ladies who have been with origin.. I have a wee quiery!!

Our invoice arrived in from origin this morning and i thought as it was a second cycle with them it would be a wee bit cheaper.. The only difference is £100!!

Did anyone else find this??

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Jilly

i just checked and is said that IVF/ICSI subsequent cycles in reduced by £400.00 if within 6mths 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

mmcm

With the drug pack its £ 100. of a difference..

I also noticed that they have me down for the injection instead of the sprays... Must ring them and see what the craic is..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah i know what u mean.

you might be better shopping around for ur drugs, i was having a scan last week in craigavon and nurse was telling me there that the medication is alot cheaper with asda and they are very good, i know i was like asda are u sure, she said yes check them online, u send them the script and they send it through, sounds like an idea if it is going to save u money


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea girls def check asda,we heard that when goin for tx in rfc,apparently its a lot cheaper!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that asda pharmacy??

The one in Coleraine has a boots?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea asda pharmacy,think ur safer checkin online though somethin tells me there mite be one in cookstown but just check online to be sure!

Jenna xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ladies ,try central homecare for your ivf meds ,i have used them twice and they always came back to me with best price for my menopur etc ,they deliver to NI and i couldnt fault their sevice .
E x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies..

If we do decide to get them online, what do i ask origin for?
On my schedule im taking the injections this time instead of the sprays apparantly the injections are cheaper.

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Jilly i think u need to ask for the precription and tell them ur getting the drugs from another chemist, a script means u can get the medicatio from anywhere...

i think thats how it works, i heard alot about pricin drugs and saved a fortune, origin is meant to b the most expensive from wot ive heard


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Jillyhen, when we got our price for second round of ivf they only took £200 of the total.  They changed some drugs on it so mayb they have one the same on u.  I didn't go to them for my second IVF as I felt tey only wanted my money an not to get me pregnant


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

i wasnt aware that you could get your drugs elsewhere i thought you had to get them from the clinic you were at.  Is it frowned apone


----------

